# 573 Visa delayed more than 5 months



## Mrs Hassan (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi I applied for student visa 573 on 22nd may for semester 2 intake which was to start on 28th July 2014. But did not get visa in time. Got new COE for semester 1, 2015 intake and sent that to DIBP. But till now I have not gotten my visa or any response regarding visa status from immigration. Here are my details:

Main Visa class: Student
Visa Class : Higher Education Sector 573
File Submitted at Australian Visa Centre Lahore on 22/05/2014
File Received at Adelaide office : 27/05/2014
Acknowledgement letter + Request for medical : 28/05/2014
Medical done : 03/06/2014
Telephonic Interview call : 09/07/2014

After the interview call on 9th July 2014, there is no response from immigration till date.
I am Bachelors of dental surgery and I applied for Masters in Health services management. Have 7.5 bands in IELTS.
My husband is also a student in Australia.

Could you please help me by explaining why are they taking so long. I have already wasted one semester. Is this silence from immigration a bad omen?
Please help me I am worried. I have been waiting for more than 5 months now.
Any response would be appreciated.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

U should go to immigration and check .s1 I know didn't here from immigration when they go n check then they know that actually immigration refuse to give him a student visa.it means that he live unintentionally illegal .but don't worry 
Just go immigration n find out . Actually my brother get student visa after apply 4months .but he get bridging visa while he wait for decision.


----------



## Lahore (Oct 10, 2014)

That's a long period of time. You should give them a call at their offshore contact number to check the status of their application. Here: +61 1300652486

In my case, i applied in mid of June and granted a visa on September 1st. I had to defer my intake from July to Feb too. Just hang in there!


----------



## Mrs Hassan (Jul 27, 2014)

*Refusal letter*

Unfortunately got the refusal letter yesterday.
They refused my visa after 5 months stating that I have no intentions to return back to my homecountry.

What should I do next. My husband is already there and he is also a student there. I m feeling hopeless now.


----------



## Lahore (Oct 10, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that. That is one of the common reasons they provide you for rejection. Plus the political instability one. IMO dependent visa was an obvious choice for you since you wanted to go with your husband who's on student visa. Not sure why you applied for independent student visa. You have to read the rejection letter and see if there is anything mentioned about 3 years exclusion period. If there is any clause in letter confirming that, you can not apply for visa for another 3 years. Other options would be applying for a dependent visa or visitor visa. Ask your husband to sit down with some migration agent in Australia to consider these options.


----------

